# Uh oh! Bad smell!



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

There is a foul smell in my incubator. I assume this means one of them is dead?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

leviparker said:


> There is a foul smell in my incubator. I assume this means one of them is dead?


Oh I go it! One egg that had a cracked shell.. Man that's was a horrid smell!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh that's nice


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Good thing you found it before it exploded. Nasty


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

mstricer said:


> Good thing you found it before it exploded. Nasty


I know right !


----------

